# contraenchapada



## Gregorio Delsol

What is the English word for contraenchapada? I would be greatful if someone could tell me.


----------



## belén

Dear Gregorio
Welcome to the WR forums.
I have started a new thread with your question because it was in a thread regarding a completely different subject. 

When you ask a new question, you should use the "New Thread" option,
Thanks for your cooperation in future messages, cheers,
Belén


----------



## lauranazario

Gregorio Delsol said:
			
		

> what is the english word for contraenchapada? i would be greatful if someone could tell me.



Hola Gregorio... y bienvenido al foro.

Ayúdanos a tener una mejor idea de la utilización de la palabra "contraenchapada"... bríndanos la oración completa y, si puedes, un poco de trasfondo o información adicional sobre qué aplicación tiene, cómo se usa, etc. Así encontraremos la mejor equivalencia en inglés.

Saludos caribeaños,
LN


----------



## Gregorio Delsol

La oración es: La casa tiene láminas de madera contraenchapada en el techo.


----------



## e-milius

En España se utiliza "madera contrachapada" o más habitualmente "contrachapado" (masculino, no sé por qué) a secas.

En inglés, es plywood.

Saludos,

Emilio


----------



## Rgoodfellow

En España le decimos "contrachapado" y en inglés es "plywood".

Saludos.


----------



## Gregorio Delsol

Muchas gracias, Rgoodfellow y e-milius. Yo pensé algo así pero no estaba seguro.
Muchísimas gracias por la clarificación.


----------



## lauranazario

Una observación... el en _Diccionario Técnico Inglés><Español de F. Beigbeder_ me aparece esto:
*contrachapado* = laminated

Mientras que el en _Simon & Schuster Intaernational Dictionary_ encontré:
*plywood* = madera terciada; madera contrachapada, triplex (Am.)

Sólo para dejártelo saber...

Saludos,
LN


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Rgoodfellow said:
			
		

> En España le decimos "contrachapado" y en Inglés es "plywood".
> 
> Saludos.



De acuerdo con Rgoodfellow: contrachapado = plywood.
Saluditos.  
EVA.


----------



## Gregorio Delsol

Mil gracias a todos su ayuda, ha sido muy útil.


----------

